# Most of the Muslims want us dead



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

end of story I don't care if 10 15 or 20 percent don't. It's the crazist religion I know of. Women with vails 40 virgins for murder. :sniper: How about that sex for murder. And the idiots put it in writting the Koran. If you believe in the Koran why bother staying on earth working a tough job. Just kill some people go to your heaven :beer: with 40 virgins . If you believe this bull killing is cool. :koolaid:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You should see if the administration will add a_* Muslim Hater Forum*_...you could be the moderator and hangman.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

When it comes to this one I would say I'm in the vast majority. I can hardly believe there are more than a handful of Muslim supporters outside of DC.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

You have no facts to back anything you post up. You just post random opinions and I would say you are honestly a troll from your posts.... :spam:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Forty virgins in the afterlife for suicide bombers...that's just silly.

We all know that when you die you either greet St. Peter at the pearly gates on a cloud somewhere, or you end up in hell with satan to burn for eternity. The logic behind the christian afterlife is so vastly superior to the forty virgin deal it's laughable! Silly muslims and their crazy beliefs.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Not here to compare Muslims to anyone or anything. Not saying any believe is true certainly not proven. Just saying trading anything for murder is wrong. These people who are murdered everyday by Muslims hsve wifes, children, parents ,etc. If some of you wish to defend the muslims fine have at it.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

floortrader said:


> Not here to compare Muslims to anyone or anything. Not saying any believe is true certainly not proven. Just saying trading anything for murder is wrong. These people who are murdered everyday by Muslims hsve wifes, children, parents ,etc. If some of you wish to defend the muslims fine have at it.


Well I'm not defending Muslims when I say most of your posts come across as having the same hateful, boring, theme. Even though this is the Political forum, I doubt your poison would be tolerated on most other mainstream sites. In other words...NODAK deserves better.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> floortrader said:
> 
> 
> > Not here to compare Muslims to anyone or anything. Not saying any believe is true certainly not proven. Just saying trading anything for murder is wrong. These people who are murdered everyday by Muslims hsve wifes, children, parents ,etc. If some of you wish to defend the muslims fine have at it.
> ...


Actually I have not seen hate, I have seen disgust, but then I am disgusted with them also. I think some of you guys hate floortrader because he spells incorrectly and sometimes forgets a comma. We don't condemn people for that. I don't always agree with floortraders way of expressing himself, but I see more hate in your post and Matt Jones calling people idiots. Calling people idiots we do not tolerate on here. I will be sending at least one PM.
People get frustrated, but it's no reason for the total lack of manners. I know you and I agree on most things spentwing, but I don't think we should appoint you the political correct marshal.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> spentwings said:
> 
> 
> > floortrader said:
> ...


 :huh: You're calling me hateful? :lol:
I truly don't understand your mentallity....calling a person an idiot isn't tolerated but calling all people of a major religion murdering beasts is? :roll:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

_"I know you and I agree on most things spentwing, but I don't think we should appoint you the political correct marshal."_

I really don't considered myself to be politically correct Plainsman....but since we have such opposing views...at least on this subject, it's always PC to submit to the moderator.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> _"I know you and I agree on most things spentwing, but I don't think we should appoint you the political correct marshal."_
> 
> I really don't considered myself to be politically correct Plainsman....but since we have such opposing views...at least on this subject, it's always PC to submit to the moderator.


I'm glad you don't consider yourself politically correct. Also, your comments were not the worst, they were just another stone on the pile that was bothering me. The idiot comment by another person was completely out of line.

I think it's the manner, or words floortrader is choosing to use, but if you read up on Islam it does tell the followers to kill the infidels. From what I know of Islam floortraders comments may upset some, and they may sound hateful, but they are accurate. That changes everything, unless in today's political correct world truth has become hateful. As a matter of fact I have noticed that many do consider the truth hateful.

Spentwings I did feel bad about using your post to make my point, but it came to a place that something had to be said. I should have searched harder for the post that called one of our own an idiot.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

As far as I know The Koran speaks 100 percent for the Muslim religeon. I know some of it's teachings,and I stand up and say those teachings are wrong unless you agree with murder for having different believes. Got as far as the eight grade so my grammer and spelling is not good. I'm a rancher so I can get by with those short comings.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

floortrader said:


> As far as I know The Koran speaks 100 percent for the Muslim religeon. I know some of it's teachings,and I stand up and say those teachings are wrong unless you agree with murder for having different believes.


Doesn't the bible speak for 100% of christians?

For many it teaches good lessons, but it causes some to be irrational and not believe in things like evolution...and it causes others to bomb abortion clinics. The bible breeds hate in a segment of it's followers as well.

There's lots of nutjobs in this world. Maybe you guys should blame the individuals for being nutjobs instead of lumping an entire fatih together...because there are plenty of christian nutjobs too. Whenever a guy like Ted Haggard pops up christians are very quick to announce that "you shouldn't let a few bad apples speak for the entire faith."

But I'm a realist, and I do understand some of the paranoia. I think culturally most of the middle east is behind us. This conflict we're seeing is due to the world shrinking and forcing a region that's essentially living in the 1400-1600's to be thrust into the twenty-first century. When you look at where christianity was at during that era, it was the cause of untold violence and was responsible for millions of deaths. Is it any suprise then that history is repeating itself? We try to spread our influence globally but we need to realize that parts of the world don't want to be influenced by us.

Where a lot of us disagree is how to deal with them. Many of you want to go over there and fight them on their soil. I think we should just leave them the hell alone.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> You have no facts to back anything you post up. You just post random opinions and I would say you are honestly a troll from your posts.... :spam:


Read the Koran before you tell anyone who post some of these things that they have no facts. About all that was wrong is that the promise is of 70 virgins. Also, I don't think they can kill just anyone. They get paradise for killing a Jew.
I would not venture to guess the percentage that want us dead. OK, maybe I will, but to be on the safe side I will say it's somewhere between 10 and 90 percent.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Matt Jones said


> But I'm a realist, and I do understand some of the paranoia. I think culturally most of the middle east is behind us.


Are you kidding me. :eyeroll: Even the Saudis, who are preceived to be our friends, hate us. Their money is funding the majority of the terrorists :******:

You have OD'd big time on the :koolaid:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Using ancient texts to make a point about modern times can tricky. The Koran isn't the only religious book to speak about killing non-believers. A couple examples.

Kill Nonbelievers

"They entered into a covenant to seek the Lord, the God of their fathers, with all their heart and soul; and everyone who would not seek the Lord, the God of Israel, was to be put to death, whether small or great, whether man or woman." (2 Chronicles 15:12-13, NAB)

Kill the Entire Town if One Person Worships Another God

Suppose you hear in one of the towns the LORD your God is giving you that some worthless rabble among you have led their fellow citizens astray by encouraging them to worship foreign gods. In such cases, you must examine the facts carefully. If you find it is true and can prove that such a detestable act has occurred among you, you must attack that town and completely destroy all its inhabitants, as well as all the livestock. Then you must pile all the plunder in the middle of the street and burn it. Put the entire town to the torch as a burnt offering to the LORD your God. That town must remain a ruin forever; it may never be rebuilt. Keep none of the plunder that has been set apart for destruction. Then the LORD will turn from his fierce anger and be merciful to you. He will have compassion on you and make you a great nation, just as he solemnly promised your ancestors. "The LORD your God will be merciful only if you obey him and keep all the commands I am giving you today, doing what is pleasing to him." (Deuteronomy 13:13-19, NLT)


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

That just proves what I,m saying, many religeons have books that preach violence but most people do not act on it They realize these are old texts and in some cases get distorted or changed by man. Most Muslims do not seem to mind murder so they do not question the Koran. They either murder or accept murder of course a few do not or pretend they do not aprove. Watch some TV interviews with Muslim families, they don't mind they feel it is nessacery.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

You do a good job of reading the minds of MOST Muslims. I wonder how?


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Who reads minds I listen to them on TV I read their words And I watched a group of them saw a mans head off while he was alive. Dahhh


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Most people are interested in the present because that is what affects us. Going back a few thousand years and saying Christians killed does not excuse terrorists today. Somehow some of you think that because the Jews killed everyone at Jericho that we should understand the Muslims today. That's simply a poor attempt at making excuses for the radical Muslims that do act following the Koran. Why would an American excuse them for killing fellow Americans? Or, is this simply an excuse for a hate Christian fest?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You can all preach to the fundamentalist extremist muslim about your "tolerance" of his culture and religion all you want. It wont stop his blade from opening your veins. You are a non-believer infidel in his eyes, and your only worthy of death.

Kill em all and let god/allah/yahweh sort em out.

Have any of you heard a person of Islamic faith denounce the acts of the fundamentalists? I know several, and I have YET to hear anything of the sort.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Plainsman,

That's cool except in the eyes of the villager in Afghanistan or Pakistan it is a Christian bomb that killed his family and neighbors because he is a Muslim. Just as we see their acts as killing our soldiers because we are infidels.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dak said:


> Plainsman,
> 
> That's cool except in the eyes of the villager in Afghanistan or Pakistan it is a Christian bomb that killed his family and neighbors because he is a Muslim. Just as we see their acts as killing our soldiers because we are infidels.


It's a confusing world. The odd thing is it's the liberals in the United States that stick up for the radical Muslims. It's also the liberal way of life that makes the Muslims hate the west. Crazy that conservatives are willing to give their lives to protect liberals who are willing to forgive terrorists, but hate conservatives.

:homer: I have an idea lets let the radical Muslims have the liberals and then we can all live in peace. :homer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

zogman said:


> Are you kidding me. :eyeroll: Even the Saudis, who are preceived to be our friends, hate us. Their money is funding the majority of the terrorists :ticked:


Where do they get their money? From us.

If you feel that way, what do you plan on doing about it? Burn your automobile and start riding a bicycle. :lol: 


zogman said:


> You have OD'd big time on the :koolaid:


Right back at you! :koolaid:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> It's a confusing world. The odd thing is it's the liberals in the United States that stick up for the radical Muslims. It's also the liberal way of life that makes the Muslims hate the west. Crazy that conservatives are willing to give their lives to protect liberals who are willing to forgive terrorists, but hate conservatives.


It is a confusing world, especially with people like you in it.

Typical response for someone of your convictions...someone points out the fanatacism of some christians, and you being a christian lamely attemt to pull the bait and switch and try to shift the blame to the liberals. Way to be original.

The dreaded "liberals" (i.e. people who hold a different opinion than yourself on any particular issue) stick up for the many muslims who aren't radicals...while still condemning the radical sect. The problem you have is that they also condemn the radical christians...let's be honest, that's where you take offense.

Personally I hate fanaticism caused by any religion, equally. Whether it's a christian or muslim extremist I detest them equally. People like yourself are hypocrites and make excuses for the brethren of your own faith who are radicals. "Don't let the few bad apples speak for christianity as a whole" are words you routinely use to defend your own faith...yet when it comes to a different faith you broadly paint them with the same brush stroke and preach intolerance for all followers.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Let's not forget the radical orthodox Jews and the Hindus.
There's nothing more terrifying then a bunch of crazed Hindus hacking up and burning Muslims alive.  
But then they're pagans so maybe they don't count.
Back to the Muslims and...."The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim." sound familiar?

The bottom line is that we can handle any outside threat...it's the Obama cult and radical leftists in congress that I worry about.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Matt Jones said:


> It is a confusing world, especially with people like you in it.


The confusing part is you will go to any length to justify what the radicals are doing. With your misguided thought, since someone else did something terrible in the past we should condone it now. That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Is it sometimes harder to see something right under your nose. We condem politicly correct and rightfuly so. But allowing the anti Americans to post here are we not allowing it under politicly correct not to censor them. I personaly think this goes beyond freedom of speech. What we have here is a forum for anti American ideas. I yeild to Plainsman if I am wrong.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

floortrader said:


> Is it sometimes harder to see something right under your nose. We condem politicly correct and rightfuly so. But allowing the anti Americans to post here are we not allowing it under politicly correct not to censor them. I personaly think this goes beyond freedom of speech. What we have here is a forum for anti American ideas. I yeild to Plainsman if I am wrong.


Truly unbelievable!
Anyone who disagrees with your views on Muslims is Un-American and should be censored?
Why not just have a military coup in Washington?
That may not be a bad idea...but that *would be *Un-American.
The Obama cult would love to be able to censor all dissenting views.
Like I said...unbelieveable.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

floortrader said:


> Is it sometimes harder to see something right under your nose. We condem politicly correct and rightfuly so. But allowing the anti Americans to post here are we not allowing it under politicly correct not to censor them. I personaly think this goes beyond freedom of speech. What we have here is a forum for anti American ideas. I yeild to Plainsman if I am wrong.


I don't believe an opinion should be censored floortrader even if it is poor in my opinion. Let them post, they usually make my point better than I can and they lose their credibility quickly. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like the first amendment. I have not been censored so I will never attempt to censor anyone else. The liberals who hold up freedom of speech have tried to censor me, but so far that has not worked.

Some may find me radical but I would let Osam bin whatever post. I would find it hard not to make a personal attack, but I'll bet he couldn't lure me into doing that.

It's fun having a few radicals for more ideas. The problem is radicals are radical and sooner or later they say something stupid or make it personal and then they are gone. It's a good thing I spend a lot of money on virus protection or my computer or a couple of guys would have wiped me out.

My advise for what it's worth (for both sides) is try to make things as logical as possible. People will turn on you if it's emotion only. Use your spell checker because guys like our old Militant Tiger will try get others to believe you have no freedom of speech if you can't spell. References are good, but sometimes I like personal opinions. References are simply repeating the ideas of others. Sometimes I use references because a few people don't understand thinking for ones self.

Anyway, I'm talking to much. Happy thanksgiving to all, and I do mean all.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Dak said:


> Plainsman,
> 
> That's cool except in the eyes of the villager in Afghanistan or Pakistan it is a Christian bomb that killed his family and neighbors because he is a Muslim. Just as we see their acts as killing our soldiers because we are infidels.


Exactly... which is why I just don't know if there is any winning in this war.

Plainsman, your response to Dak's post (which you've written here time and time again) is BS IMO... ...and I do not see how it anyway relates to what Dak wrote.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, your response to Dak's post (which you've written here time and time again) is BS IMO... ...and I do not see how it anyway relates to what Dak wrote.


Dak wrote: 


> That's cool except in the eyes of the villager in Afghanistan or Pakistan it is a Christian bomb that killed his family and neighbors because he is a Muslim. Just as we see their acts as killing our soldiers because we are infidels.


Plainsman wrote:


> It's a confusing world. The odd thing is it's the liberals in the United States that stick up for the radical Muslims. It's also the liberal way of life that makes the Muslims hate the west. Crazy that conservatives are willing to give their lives to protect liberals who are willing to forgive terrorists, but hate conservatives.


It's a confusing world meaning they think we are killing them because they are Muslim when in fact we are taking great precautions and killing only the Muslims that are terrorists.
Likewise it's a confusing world because people who want to forgive the terrorists are usually liberal. It's further confusing because it's that liberal lifestyle that makes radical Muslims call us the great Satin. It's further confusing because the majority of our military men and women are conservative and they are dying to protect the liberals of which many have little respect for the military or law enforcement. It's further confusing when liberals hate conservatives like Sarah Palin more than they hate terrorists.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> I like the first amendment. I have not been censored so I will never attempt to censor anyone else. The liberals who hold up freedom of speech have tried to censor me, but so far that has not worked.
> 
> Anyway, I'm talking to much. Happy thanksgiving to all, and I do mean all.


Happy Thanksgiving Plainsman and all...and I do mean all.
Expect we all have something to be thankful for. #1 being _*we are Americans.*_


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

> Likewise it's a confusing world because people who want to forgive the terrorists are usually liberal. It's further confusing because it's that liberal lifestyle that makes radical Muslims call us the great Satin. It's further confusing because the majority of our military men and women are conservative and they are dying to protect the liberals of which many have little respect for the military or law enforcement. It's further confusing when liberals hate conservatives like Sarah Palin more than they hate terrorists.


You've gone off the deep end. I'm starting to wonder if you aren't writing your posts from here: http://www.nd.gov/dhs/locations/statehospital/ (just kidding... I think)

You sure know liberals well, don't you. Liberals hating sarah palin more than terrorists? Oh my... must be tough to sleep at night knowing all the evil the liberals are doing in the world.... or all the good they are un-doing.

Again, have a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

seabass said:


> ...Liberals hating sarah palin more than terrorists? Oh my...


Seabass have you forgotten a few past people on this site that are no longer here? There are still a couple here that hate Palin so much, I would bet rank her right up there with them. Maybe you have already forgotten some of those old posts during the election.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Longshot said:


> seabass said:
> 
> 
> > ...Liberals hating sarah palin more than terrorists? Oh my...
> ...


You know I'm torn... on one hand, I think its good they let you and Plainsman have access to computers at the jamestown hospital. I mean, you should be treated with the dignitity and respect you deserve. ON the other hand, it allows you two to express yourselves in such a way as to only solidify why you are there in the first place.

Just funnin'


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

seabass said:


> You know I'm torn... on one hand, I think its good they let you and Plainsman have access to computers at the jamestown hospital. I mean, you should be treated with the dignitity and respect you deserve. ON the other hand, it allows you two to express yourselves in such a way as to only solidify why you are there in the first place.
> 
> Just funnin'


Not gonna lie. I just laughed out loud (and I'm at work!) That was funny. :lol:

I don't mean any disrespect at all, especially to Plainsman or Longshot, even though the statement was about them. I've never met either, but I have had several good exchanges with Plainsman. Some were in agreement and others in disagreement, but I certainly respect him as a person.

But I do think seabass has a good sense of humor, and this post made me chuckle.

I'm thankful for laughter.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

seabass said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > seabass said:
> ...


WHy would you say that, are you searching my IP again?!


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

:beer: I didn't mean disrespect either!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, they hired us as guards to watch the Obama voters that keep trying to hang themselves.  I have rope for ten cents a foot, but they will not touch it unless someone else pays for it.  Since they are not paying taxes I think the Obama care panel may pick up the tab.  I'm checking to see if I can get a $10,000 government health care grant for kicking the chair out from under them.  Right now there is a six month wait period for chairs.  I think the health care thing is a little extreme and pointed out that a few 2X4 sessions cures most who suffer Obama remorse syndrome.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Plainsman,

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours as well. Unfortunately, we do kill innocent villagers along with terrorists. We try really hard to to but it happens and its a nightmare for how we are perceived.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dak said:


> Plainsman,
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours as well. Unfortunately, we do kill innocent villagers along with terrorists. We try really hard to to but it happens and its a nightmare for how we are perceived.


Thank you.

Ya, it's a shame when any life is lost. It's to bad we can't round up all the nut jobs and put them on Prozac. We may have to go back to the castle approach. Some days I think it would take much less room and funding to secure the sane than the insane.

I feel really sorry for our soldiers. Many would give their lives not only for fellow Americans, but Iraqi and Afghan that they also try to save. Then our low life media and the radical left pushes for legal action against them. It's a shame. I can not forget one fellow we debated on here a couple years ago that said he could care less how many of our soldiers were shot at. He started to back down when he found himself alone on that one.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dak said:


> Plainsman,
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours as well. Unfortunately, we do kill innocent villagers along with terrorists. We try really hard to to but it happens and its a nightmare for how we are perceived.


Would you say that our views on collateral damage have changed in the last 8 years? I asked before about the geneva convention, I also don't know if we can win these wars fighting the way we fight. The old cliche' of one hand tied behind our back. Last night Fareed Zakaria was saying that there are too many entities playing games in Afghanistan and the US needs Pakistan in their corner 100% to win.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

There are a lot of good posts in this topic, unfortunately its a spin wheel topic.

I will say though, as someone who has been there and spent time w/ Iraqi people, they are very behind on time. At least 2-300 years. They do not live like we do and understand our values. You can not expect them too overnight, especially when it is asking them to give up their religous beliefs. Imagine if some alien form came here and tried to do the same thing we are over there.

Not all muslims are radical. And to say they are is ignorant.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Not all muslims are radical. And to say they are is ignorant.


That caused me to go back and read all the posts. Maybe I missed it, but I couldn't find anywhere someone say "all Muslims". Oh, and since you have appointed yourself the grammar czar Muslim should be capitalized. Out of respect you know.

Ignorant does not reflect on intelligence. It means someone simply has not been informed. Perhaps you have something to pass on oh worldly sage.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ill give you that one. But its pretty evident by his posts, that he hates *M*uslims. :lol:

And I don't remember appointing myself to anything. Maybe I missed that somewhere?

The funniest part here? Is I have gotten under your skin via PM's, w/out even trying to. Have a nice day and Happy Thanksgiving Plainsman.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

TK,

I don't think the military's view of collateral damage has changed. We have always tried to avoid it to the best of our ability. However, our ability to avoid it has greatly improved over the years. Additionally the type of wars we are engaging in has changed. Plus the expectations of the public have changed. Show the public a PGM flying through the door it was aimed at and the public thinks that can happen every time. It can't. There are humans involved. There is machinery and electronics that can never be 100% reliable involved. You can be damned good but not perfect.

Cheers. Hope you had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The funniest part here? Is I have gotten under your skin via PM's, w/out even trying to. Have a nice day and Happy Thanksgiving Plainsman.


I'm kind of like that old ranger in Lonesome Dove that bounced the bartenders face off the bar. I think he said something like "I can't tolerate poor manners". I don't care how much people disagree, but making fun of someone because of education, religion (Muslim, Christian, Hindu, anything) is a low blow. Being young and hot headed isn't an excuse.

After your last PM I feel your an honest person, and I admire many of your qualities, but your going to have to drop the disrespect, and that isn't a request. If were not civilized let us at least pretend we are.

Lets get back on subject please.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Plainsman...on target.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dak said:


> TK,
> 
> I don't think the military's view of collateral damage has changed. We have always tried to avoid it to the best of our ability. However, our ability to avoid it has greatly improved over the years. Additionally the type of wars we are engaging in has changed. Plus the expectations of the public have changed. Show the public a PGM flying through the door it was aimed at and the public thinks that can happen every time. It can't. There are humans involved. There is machinery and electronics that can never be 100% reliable involved. You can be damned good but not perfect.
> 
> Cheers. Hope you had a great Thanksgiving.


Thanks for the insight. I have a buddy in Afghanistan that I talk to about twice a month, I don't ask him a lot of questions solely because I don't know what he can or can't say and I don't feel like causing trouble for him. About the only thing he says is that it is a lot better there than the media makes it out to be. I just fail to understand the rules of engagement that are in place and how we are supposed to succeed over there.

Hope you enjoyed your thanksgiving also.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

The ROE's are pretty simple TK. Least amount of human suffering necessary to accomplish the mission. Once an enemy surrenders, no unnecessary force can be used to detain them. They have to be provided, food, shelter, clothes, etc. We have to treat them just as we are expected to be treated. Yea its BS that we'd get treated that way, but its not how the US treats its captive. Never has been... And yes, its not nearly as bad as the media makes it out to be. All they cover are the guys that really do have it crappy over there and are doing the special ops type work. Its at the point now w/ the AF and since we been over there so long, the convoys aren't as bad as they use to be. When I was there in 06 the Air movement really started picking up because our trucks were getting blown up so much. They can't make an IED for the air though... I enjoy deploying. Life is simple when you are over there. You have the stress of war, but its a different stress. And for a single guy like myself w/ no family back here to worry about, its a lot easier than the stress of my everyday job back here...


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Most people are interested in the present because that is what affects us. Going back a few thousand years and saying Christians killed does not excuse terrorists today.


I believe if you go back those "few thousand yearsâ€


----------

